# شرح مفصل أكثر عن الترانسستور (( بالعربي ))



## bader269 (21 مارس 2007)

الترانزستور Transitors​
الترانزستور:
عندما تضاف طبقة ثالثة للثنائي بحيث يكون وصلتين فان الناتج هو عنصر جديد يطلق علية " الترانزستور "
ويتمتع الترانزستور بقدرة عالية على تكبير الاشارات الالكترونية ، هذا بالرغم من حجمة الصغير
أنواع الترانزستور :
هناك نوعيم من الترانزستور يختلف كل واحد في تركيبه وهما كالتالي:
1- الترانزستور ال PNP :
يحتوى الترانزستور ال PNP على ثلاثة بللورات اثنتان موجبتان P وبينهما واحدة سالبة N ليتكون بذلك الترانزستور ال PNP
2- الترانزستور ال NPN :
يحتوى الترانزستور ال NPN على ثلاثة بللورات اثنتان سا لبتان N وبينهما واحدة موجبة P ليتكون بذلك الترانزستور ال NPN
تركيب الترنزستور :

يحتوى الترانزستور على وصلتين وبذلك يمكن اعتباره كثنائيين موصل يين ظهرا لظهر او وجها لوجه وذلك كما في الشكل 

PNP NPN
يحتوى كل ترانزستور على ثلاث أطراف وهي كما يلي :

1- المشع Emitter : وهوالجزء المختص بامداد حاملات الشحنة ( الفجوات في حالة الترانزستور PNP والالكترونات في الترانزستور NPN ويوصل المشع أماميا (forward) بالنسة للقاعدة وبذلك فهو يعطي كمية كبيرة من حاملات الشحنة عند توصيلة . 
2- المجمع Collector : ويختص هذا الجزء من الترانزستور بتجميع حاملات الشحنة القادمة من المشع ، ويوصل عكسيا (reverse) مع القاعدة .

3- القاعدة Base : وهي عبارة عن الجزء الأوسط بين المشع والمجمع ويوصل أماميا (forward) مع المشع ، وعكسيا (reverse) مع المجمع 
رموز الترانزستور :

هناك رمزين للترنزستور والسهم يدل على نوعه كما بالشكل: 
يدل السهم على نوع الترنزستور 
1- السهم الخارج يدل على ترانزستور NPN
2- السهم الداخل يدل على ترانزستور PNP 


PNP NPN

أشكال الترنزستور:



ترانزستور عادي ترانزستور معدني

خصائص الترانزستور :

يوصل الترانزستور تيارا في الاتجاه الأمامي ولا يوصل تيارا في الاتجاه العكسي ومنطقة التوصيل تنقسم الى ثلاث مناطق :
المنطقة الأولى: وهى منطقة القطع التي لا يمر فيها تيار في مجمع Base الترانزستور .
المنطقة الثانية: وهى منطقة التكبير أو المنطقة الفعال ة أو منطقة التشغيل الخطية للترانزستور .
المنطقة الثالثة: وهى منطقة التشبع التى يمر فيها أكبر تيار في مجمع Base الترانزستور 
في المنطقة الأولى والثالثة يعمل الترانزستور كمفتاح ، وفي المنطقة الثانية يعمل الترانزستور كمكبر 


طرق توصيل الترانزستور :
يوصل أحد أطراف الترانزستور باشارة الدخل والطرف الثاني يوصل باشارة الخرج ويشترك الطرف الثالث بين الدخل والخرج ، ولهذا يوصل الترانزستور في الدوائر الالكترونية بثلاث طرق مختلفة


طرق توصيل الترانزستور Transistor Connection Types​
طرق توصيل الترانزستور :
يوصل أحد أطراف الترانزستور باشارة الدخل والطرف الثاني يوصل باشارة الخرج ويشترك الطرف الثالث بين الدخل والخرج ، ولهذا يوصل الترانزستور في الدوائر الالكترونية بثلاث طرق مختلفة .

القاعدة المشتركة Common Base:
توصيل اشارة الدخل بين المشع والقاعدة Emitter and Base ، وتوصل اشارة الخرج بين المجمع والقاعدة Collector and Base ويلاحظ أن طرف القاعدة Base مشتركا بين الدخل والخرج ، ولهذا سميت طريقة التوصيل هذه بالقاعدة المشتركة 
Common Base
​ 
المشع المشترك CommonEmitter:
توصل اشارة الدخل بين القاعدة والمشع Emitter and Base ، وتوصل اشارة الخرج بين المجمع والمشع Base and Emitter ويلاحظ أن طرف المشع Emitter مشتركا بين الدخل والخرج ، ولهذا سميت طريقة التوصيل هذه بالمشع المشترك Common Emitter.

المجمع المشترك Common Collector:
توصل اشارة الدخل بين القاعدة والمجمع Collector and Base، وتوصل اشارة الخرج بين المشع والمجمع Base and Emitter ويلاحظ أن طرف المجمع Collector مشتركا بين الدخل والخرج ، ولهذا سميت طريقة التوصيل هذه بالمجمع المشترك Common Collector.


بعض الحقائق عن الترانزستور :

*1- *طبقة القاعدة Base في الترانزستور تكون رقيقة جدا يليها المشع Em itter أكبرهم المجمع Collector .
2- يكون المشع Emitter مشبعا بحاملات الشحنة بحيث يمكنة امداد عدداََ هائلا منها أما القاعدة Base فتكون خفيفة التشبع وتعمل على امرار غالبية الشحنات القادمة من المشع Emitter الى المجمع Collector ويكون المجمع متوسط التشبع .
3- وصلة المشع مع القاعدة Emitter-Base تكون أمامية Forward دائما أما وصلة المجمع مع القاعدة Collector-Base فتكون عكسية R everse .
4- يتميز المشع Emitter عن بقية أطراف الترانزستور بوجود سهم علية ، يشير السهم الى اتجاه التيار ( الفجوات ) ، ففي نوع PNP نجد أن التيار (الفجوات ) يتدفق خارجاََ من المشع Emitter أما في النوع NPN نجد أن التيار يتجه داخلا الى المشع Emitter .
​ 
هناك مساران للتيار في دوائرالترانزستور :

المسار الأول : المجمع Collector – المشع Emitter. 
فإاذا سلط فرق جهد بين مجمع Collector ومشع Emitter ترانزستور من النوع PNP بحيث يكون المجمع Collector موجبا بالنسبة للمشع Emitter وتركت دائرة القاعدة Base – المشع Emitter مفتوحة فسوف لا يمر تيار لا في دائرة المجمع Collector – المشع Emitter ولا في دائرة القاعدة Base – المشع Emitter . 


المسار الثاني : القاعدة Base – المشع Emitter.
إذا سلط جهد انحياز أمامي على دائرة القاعدة Base – المشع Emitter قيمتة (0,7) فولت فان عدد من الالكترونات تترك المشع Emitter بسبب جهد الانحياز الأمامى بين القاعدة Base والمشع Emitter متجهة نحو القاعدة Base .
وحيث أن القاعدة Base غير مشبعة بالشحنات ورقيقة جدا (1000 1 من المللى متر ) ، لذلك فان عدد الالكترونات التي تتحد بالفجوات فى القاعدة Base يكون قليلا جد ا لا يتعدى 1 % من الكترونات المشع Emitter التى تتجه نحو القاعدة Base

يقوم الجهد الموجب للمجمع Collector بجذب هذه الالكترونات نحوه لتكون r التيار المار في دائرة المجمع Collector – المشع Emitter.
مما سبق نستنتج أن
*1- *يكون الترانزستور فى حالة قطع اذا كان جهد القاعدة – المشع أقل من 0.7 فولت فى حالة ترانزستورات السيليكون ، 0.3 فولت في حالة ترانزستورات الجرمانيوم .
2- فى الوقت الذى يكون فيه جهد القاعدة –المشع يساوى من 0.7 فولت فى ترانزستورات السيليكون يتزايد تيار المجمع بتزايد تيار القاعدة
3- تيار القاعدة أصغر بكثير من تيار المجمع ولكنه يتحكم فيه ، أى أن النقص القليل فى تيار القاعدة يناظره نقص كبير فى تيار المجمع والزيادة القليلة فى تيار القاعدة يناظرها زيادة كبيرة فى تيار المجمع .
4- *ولهذا تدخل الاشارة صغيرة الى دائرة القاعدة – المشع وتخرج كبيرة من دائرة المجمع** – **المشع** .*


----------



## ENG_ASHRAF (26 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## عبدالله حا ج حسين (18 أبريل 2007)

شكر اًجزيلاً


----------



## AL HARBI (19 أبريل 2007)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (19 أبريل 2007)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله خيرا و الى الامام دائما


----------



## شوان غازي (23 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير والله لا تعرف مدى استفادي من هذه المعلومة القيمة


----------



## ezzat e (24 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا , بالفعل موضوع جميل .


----------



## ENG_ASHRAF (24 أبريل 2007)

أشكرك أخي العزيز ولكني أريد أن أعرف كيفية معرفة الترانزستور بالشكل 
أو بمعني أخر كبف أعرف أنه ترانزستور عادي أو مكبر اشارة أو منظم جهد Regulator 
ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (26 أبريل 2007)

معلومات جدا رائعة
وخاصة كونها بالعربي
مشكور جزيلا على هذه المعلومات الثمينة
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## aattaa (28 أبريل 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## general (29 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## Eng. LeeeN (30 أبريل 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## إبن جبير (21 ديسمبر 2009)

أشكرك على الطرح الجميل ، بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## ج عمر (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا عـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلى المعلومة
لسه ناقص حاجات كتير
انا مستنىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## ابن بربر (26 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور علي هذه المعلومات


----------



## طارق رعد سلمان (31 يناير 2010)

مساعده من اهل الخبره كيف اعرف في الترانسستور القاعده من المجمع من المشع


----------



## احمد العزاوي29 (9 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Abd-Eng (9 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووور والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## شمس المعرفة (3 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا توضيح رائع


----------



## aboelsoud.2010 (2 فبراير 2012)

مشكورين لهذه المعلومات


----------



## جمال بلال (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير .. بالجد موضوع رائع


----------



## eng.Rakda (6 فبراير 2012)

يسلمو كتير على الشرح
بس كأني للمبتدئين شوي أنا فكرت بالموقع في مهندسين متقدمين شوي ...


----------

